# my very first fish tank



## Martin in Holland (18 Jun 2013)

Here is a picture of my very first fish tank....after I saw some aqua scape tanks in Hong Kong (close to where I live now) I wanted to try if I could do this too, so back home in Shenzhen I went looking for material for my own aqua scape....please let me know what you think



this set up is about 1 month old now but the plants in the back just been added a day ago and still need to grow and get pruned.


----------



## NanoJames (18 Jun 2013)

Very respectable first effort!


----------



## Ady34 (18 Jun 2013)

Very impressive first effort indeed!
Cheerio
Ady


----------



## weejoe (18 Jun 2013)

Looks  good to me - great rocks   Joe


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Jun 2013)

Hi 
Nice looking tank for you first shot ! 
I think that the stem plants at the back will have to be trim in a globe style this will give a nice tension to the triangulate shape of the rock. You will need to trim short for the first three trimming ! 
Nice work continue like that and we are looking forward for update ! 

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Deano3 (20 Jun 2013)

looks great and healthy brilliant for first tank wish my growth was this rapid

Keep us updated
Dean


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Jun 2013)

Deano3 said:


> wish my growth was this rapid


Riccia really grows fast and I packed my tank with ,maybe to many, plants to get it filled fast, I am a little inpatient 


zanguli-ya-zamba said:


> I think that the stem plants at the back will have to be trim in a globe style


Indeed I was planning to trim them as rolling hills is a globe kinda shape...
Thank s for all the nice comments you all, I am very pleased with the result myself.


----------



## DanMac (30 Jun 2013)

I too will be posting my first proper tank here soon . My comment wont mean much but im a huge fan of iwagumi's/aquascapes and you should be proud of that, I love the rock placement, they mesh together giving it a volcano/mountain look.


----------



## faizal (3 Jul 2013)

Lovely first effort.  Nice one.


----------



## oldbloke (3 Jul 2013)

Nice


----------



## Francis (3 Jul 2013)

looks nice


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Jul 2013)

This is an incredible first tank. You seem to have a good eye for this 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

